# The Order of Marius; Reaper's Fantasy Humans



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Greetings one and all. Another year, another army. 

For 2013 I will be building a human army for kings of war using mantic’s Basilean rules. The Order of Marius is the military arm of the Celestial church in Sengal, one of the kingdoms of men in the north of Mantica. The church reports directly to Basilea and their military order are devote followers of the faith. 










The Order is named after an ancient king of Sengal named Marius. He is widely regarded as the greatest king to rule the realm and is still referenced over 200 years later. 

The main body of the Order is made up of men at arms; soldiers serving the order, aspiring paladins and conscripted peasantry.

The elite of the Order are the paladins, pure warriors with strong arms and strong hearts. 

The Order has a core of celestial sisters, most of whom originally hail from Basilea itself. 

Finally, the Elohi, the living angels, will come to the aid of the order from time to time when they are needed most. 


So onto some pictures:

My colour scheme is a quartered red and white with various yellow and purple accents.

This first batch of minis are from one of the noble houses of Sengal, House Aster. The headquarters of the Order are located in Aster lands, so the Order shares close ties to the house. Lord Aster pays his tithes to the Order directly, and not the Sengal throne like the other houses do. 














































Some of the heroes:

Captain Daniel Swan, cousin of Lord Aster, and his brother Brandon. House Swan is one of the eight noble houses of Sengal. 










(These guys will be having their scheme changed to the purple of house Swan soon. 

Lady Aster, a talented magic user. 









Her Husband, Lord Aster









One of their sons










And finally some centrepieces: 




















As always, C&C is welcomed and encouraged. Expect to see a lot more of these guys this year!


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Great work as usual reaper, I'm still majorly jealous of your mad skills. I'll be following this as usual, reminds me need to dig my mantic dwarves and undead out again.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey guys, sprry for the lack of updates, been pretty hectic with work and then moving house. But my Kings of War package should arrive in a few weeks so it's time to get back to the order. 

Today we have some consripted troops from one of the lesser houses of Sengal; House Grey. 



House Grey are one of the eight noble houses in Sengal. They are famed for their fertile lands, ample game and are renowned horsemen and hunters. They have some of the finest archers in the realm and their light cavalry are sought after all across the Ardovikian Plain. 










So for this month's Army Painting Challenge I painted up a unit of crossbowmen:










I've also painted up a few characters, 

The first is Arthur Grey, son of the ruling lord, Robert:



















And next up is a bannerman:



















These are all FireForge infantry (with a few perry men at arms pieces used for variety)

I'm really pleased with the bases. I used a combination of static grass, clump foliage, leaf scatter and grass tufts and flower crops from War Painter.

I've got at least one more unit of House Grey archers to paint up, and a unit of light cavalry as well. 

That's all for today, hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

How did I not see this before, these look great, your painting is suberb!

So scale wise the LOTRs minis are a better fit that normal GW ones?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> How did I not see this before, these look great, your painting is suberb!
> 
> So scale wise the LOTRs minis are a better fit that normal GW ones?


Thanks  it was probably a combination of the original first post being a bit gash, and having a lot less fluff. And the fact it used to have mantic in the title (it's an army for K.o.W and will have lots of mantic minis in it) that seems to put some people off. 

The LOTRs minis are a much better fit with historical and mantic minis, much more true scale than Warhammer minis. 

I cannot give the fireforge kits enough praise though. It it weren't for the fact I have like 200 of mantic's humans on the way from the KS, I would have used FF for the army. They would work great for a bretonnian army too!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Some more pictures and fluff for you today folks: 

Today we're going to look at Captain Renton, the wanted pirate. 





































Captain Renton sails the seas of Mantica in search of riches; gold, jewels – and other, more precious items. There are rumours that Renton is in possession of one of the Twenty Seven God-Boons. A rumour which has made him a much sought after man amongst the Dwarves. Whether there is any truth to this, only Renton knows. 

Renton is captain of the frigate, Tempest. The ship and its crew hold quite a bounty in certain Kingdoms of Men throughout the land. 

In one realm, far to the west, beyond the Infant Sea, a King hunts for Renton after the captain promised marriage to his daughter, only to flee in the dead of night with two cases of the King’s treasure. 

Elsewhere, Renton has a standing order to be executed on sight after freeing a group of men damned to death by a corrupt general.

Although infamy follows Renton wherever he goes, there are those who would call him friend. 
The realm of Sengal owes a great debt to Renton after he delivered valuable supplies to a city whilst it was under siege by the undead. Draped in flesh and blood, and garbed in the dress of the enemy, Renton and his crew were able to sneak passed the undead army to deliver supplies and weapons to the defenders. 

Some call him mad, a dangerous fool. Others swear loyalty until death to him. But all those who have met him cannot deny the presence he commands, which is why so many rally beneath his sail. 

In game turns Renton is just a human hero, a cheap leader unit that boosts the morale of nearby units. I have plans to at some point paint up a crew for the captain, including a dwarf and elf, an orc, an ogre and a few more humans. I plan on getting hold of a ship for them at some point also. 

I've also been busy casting my hirst arts molds and have started working on a simple house to get used to using the blocks. Here's my progress:










I'm waiting on more plaster to cast up more corner bricks before I continue. 

C&C is most welcomed folks!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Update time. 

Finished off a unit of cavalry from House Grey:










They were a pain to paint. I don't know why, but I've not enjoyed painting the conquest minis nearly as much as the fireforge stuff. 

And for those who haven't been following my staff blog, here's a little taste of what you're missing:



















As always, it would be really nice to hear some feedback. I'd love to hear any suggestions on what to work on next or anything like that. 

Thanks


----------

